# Vdo Speedo Wanted



## morton (Jul 7, 2016)

Still looking for a VDO speedo like this.  I have the matching VDO clock and the pair would look great together on my blue German made bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's one, very cheap:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282093816587


----------



## morton (Jul 8, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here's one, very cheap:
> 
> Thanks for the tip but I do not have an ebay account. I know it makes things a lot tougher but many years ago when I had one....bad experiences so I quit.  Dealing with CABE members is so much nicer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 8, 2016)

Got you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## morton (Jul 21, 2016)

still lookimg


----------



## morton (Jul 28, 2016)

bunp


----------



## KevinM (Oct 12, 2016)

I finally found one for you. It is NOS and marked 20". Still in the box.


----------



## Kreep (Oct 12, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lo...nds-horns-delta-rocket-ray.98121/#post-633603


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's one:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lo...nds-horns-delta-rocket-ray.98121/#post-633366


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/speedo-in-box.99426/


----------

